# Hello.....



## Rosa (Nov 14, 2007)

...the place just seems so big now....but I guess its the same as it was before.... guess not being here for so long just makes it look  big.  Anyhow, how is everyone doing today??? I know this isn't the Intro board but thought I'd say Hi and tell you a little about myself.  
Basically I have Major Depressive Disorder.  For the most part its controlled by many medications.  When its not under control it is really bad. I live in a litttle coastal community in Northern California with my three dogs (see pic).  These furbabies are the loves of my life and mean the world to me.  Without them I clearly would not be here. For the picture Shiloh, my oldest boy is shown on the left, Shoshona my little girl is in the middle and baby Eli is on the right.  Hope you enjoy the pic as much as I do.  It  was taken while we were on vacation this year in North Dakota.  Yes, I took a road trip with all three dogs-it was quite an adventure and one I can't wait to repeat again next year. 
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 14, 2007)

psychlinks has actually grown substantially in the past year, there are a lot more subforums and a lot of information has been added 

that's a beautiful photo of your dogs, you clearly love them very much and are very happy with them!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 14, 2007)

Love the picture of your dogs. I'm so glad you have them as your friends. They must add so much to your life. 

It's good to see you back here again.


----------



## sunset (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Rosa, You sure do have some beautiful dogs, and its clear how much you love them. Dogs are sooo easy to love, arent they?

I am glad you have meds that make your life easier and happier. Do you have family around?


----------



## Rosa (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Sunset. Thanks for the compliment on my dogs...They sure are easy to love and are the loves of my life.  I don't have any family but like I've said before, I have my dogs and they are my family.  That picture was taken in North Dakota where they had been running for acres. I then had them stop so I could take their pics and all of their tounges were hanging out-they were exhaused but happy!!! 
Thanks too Ladybug and Janet. Its good to see you both again as well.  I ended up having to cut the Internet from my home due to the expense (as you may recall I was having severe financial problems).  Things are slowing improving and I'm real hopeful for a good next year.  I got back on line a week or so ago and was thrilled that I remembered this place-its so nice to have a place where I can be exactly who I am and not have to feel like I'm pretending to be someone I'm not. 
Hugs
Rosa


----------



## sunset (Nov 15, 2007)

Too bad we live on opposite ends of the country. My sisters dog would love a playdate with your 3. haha. 
Speaking of family, my mother said she cant even bring herself to call my sisters dog a dog. She said she is like a human, only better. I told her to call Lexi her granddog.. lol.


----------



## Rosa (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL My friend and neighbor has two 'Grand-dogs'....her son is grown but decided to get dogs instead of having children...so now she has her little granddogs....its toooo cute... and yes, she loves them to pieces too!!! Kind of funny now that I think about it....I think of her as my dogs Auntie and then they have another couple that are friends and I call them my dogs Auntie and Uncle..... At holidays we always have to remember all the treats and toys for my dogs friends. 
Rosa
hoping to see Foghlaim if shes around.....use to really enjoy our chats on line and wondering how your doing!!!!


----------



## sunset (Nov 15, 2007)

So, what shall I call my sisters dog. Fur-niece?


----------



## Rosa (Nov 15, 2007)

lol...that is toooo cute


----------

